# Sweet Kick BBQ sauce



## ACNIS27 (Jan 28, 2018)

I have learned a lot from this forum, so I figured it was time I contribute what I can. Here is my version of a sweet & tangy BBQ sauce.

2 cups ketchup
1 cup water
3/4 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup honey
2 TBS mustard
1 TBS lemon juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 TBS worcestershire sauce
5 TBS brown sugar
1 tsp coarse black pepper
1 tsp onion salt
3 TBS flour

Mix all ingredients together( I like to mix flour in water first). Bring to boil. Reduce heat and cook until thickens.


----------



## backlashed (Jun 19, 2018)

Not sure why you are adding water *and *flour.  I use tomato paste to thicken mine, if it needs it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Nice flavors but the water and flour is not needed. A little time over very low heat and you can reduce the sauce to any thickness you want...JJ


----------

